# reflector ID



## Oldude13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Can any one id the one?
Is it hot wheels issue?

Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye (Nov 28, 2015)

*Nice find!*

That is an Op-Tricks Reflector, very cool! They were made by Charles Gullota Co. under the Bright Star Industries, Inc. name in the 70's. Charles Gullota Co. is "Gulco" in the Schwinn reflector world, they also made the 3 1/4 Schwinn Sting-Ray reflectors, as well as many other reflectors used by Schwinn on their bicycles. 

There were 4 of these 3D reflectors, a Turning Gears, Flying Bat, Blinking Eye, and the Winner Flag, which is the one you have. I think they are super cool! The one you have has been the hardest one to find, good score there!


----------



## Oldude13 (Nov 28, 2015)

Very cool!
I did not score it so to speak it was my older brothers he got it new 45 years ago. The stud broke off the back I used heavy duty clear gutter seal to bond to existing reflector on my sons stingray.
Thanks


----------

